# Online source for canning jars, rings & lids



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Is there a good source for these items online that is better than buying them locally? I mean, including the cost of shipping of course. I want to make a bulk purchase of these items so online may be the best way, but I don't know.

Ed


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Goodmans.net


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

If there is an Ace Hardware near you, check out the Ace website. You purchase online and they will ship it to the store you designate with no shipping charge. They do not ship canning jars otherwise, guess just too much packing and breakage concerns. I don't think they give you a break on a large purchase, but it is possible to call their customer service and ask. http://www.acehardware.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2627687

ETA: There is also Fillmore. They sell jars and lids, but I think the shipping is a killer. http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

The best I have found so far is a very reliable company. I have never had a lid failure with their bulk lids.

http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/Food-Containers/


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Case of 60 dozen, regular size lids:

Fillmore: $100.80 + 18.13 UPS shipping
Per individual box: $2.08

View HERE

Goodmans: $86.99 + $9 UPS shipping
Per individual box: $1.99
View HERE

Both are Ball Brand lids......You pick. I use Goodmans.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Goodmans said 119 when I went there just now.

You can get them on ebay too.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

TnAndy said:


> Case of 60 dozen, regular size lids:
> 
> Fillmore: $100.80 + 18.13 UPS shipping
> Per individual box: $2.08
> ...


You've sold me... I usually buy the generic 70mm lids from Fillmore, but using a comparison the Ball lids come out slightly cheaper from Goodmans. Even though it is only splitting pennies per lid, I like the cheaper price... Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Another place with good pricing for lids is mulberry lane farms. Earlier this winter regular Ball lids worked out to less than 1.80 per dozen. Fast shipping and pleasant to deal with when aI had to change an order. 
I have ordered jars and lids from Filmore in years past. The last I checked, shipping was the killer on jars. Might be worth a call to check on the amount because iirc correctly, there was an adjustment made from what the website said.
Goodmans looks like a place I may have to peruse: ).
To the op, thinking shipping is going up soon, gas and diesel sure are. Course lids and jars may come into some pretty heavy demand, too.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

JohnP said:


> Goodmans said 119 when I went there just now.


What ? Did you click the link I referenced ?

They are 1.99/box, or 86.99/case

That is Ball, regular (small) mouth.


wvstuck: Never used mm sized lids.....wouldn't have known what size to get.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

TnAndy said:


> Case of 60 dozen, regular size lids:
> 
> Fillmore: $100.80 + 18.13 UPS shipping
> Per individual box: $2.08
> ...


Wow, what are you guys paying locally that makes 1.99 seem cheap? Haven't checked in the last couple of weeks, but I think the highest we've paid locally for regular sized lids is 1.89.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm surprised you can't find them cheaper on line. I can usually find them for 0.99 to 1.39 a box at General Dollar or at some of the local grocery stores. At the grocery store, I usually talk to the manager and get a case at the time.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

even at our local wm they arfe only around $1.59 for regular "flats". not including the rings, right?? there has got to be something cheaper somewhere.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

While you CAN beat Goodmans at certain times of the year, like end of season closeout ( I've done that at Walmart ), if you order in bulk:

86.99 + 9 bucks shipping divided by 60 dozen lids *IS* $1.59/box.

The 1.99/box is if you are ordering less than case amounts, which, is clearly NOT in your best interest to do many times.

I took it the OP wanted to know the best online price so they could compare to local. I think I furnished it, but I'm willing to let somebody supply a cheaper source.....and then I'll use THAT one....


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

My Walmart is $1.50/dozen for Ball brand. Dollar General is 99 cents/ dozen for generics. I can't recall the mennonite store price but it was higher than WM. I gave up on beating their price and just hit WM throughout the year to replace what I've used.


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

Most dollar figures I am seeing here are for lids. What are y'all paying for new jars?

I appreciate the Ace Hardware information as I have one nearby. I don't do WM and our Farmers Association store doesn't seem to get too deep into canning supplies. Our larger Kroger grocery stores carry jars, rings and other supplies but I have nothing really to compare it too pricewise. The world of canning is new to me but I have finally acquired the equipment and am ready to start learning. I was about to start a similar thread yesterday evening


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Haven't bought jars in many years.....last time I did, I paid bit under 8 bucks/case of 12 for quart wide mouth. Bought a pallet load (about 50 cases) at a local "old time hardware" store that used to stock them by the truckload......and the store closed couple years after that. Shame....great place.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Had trouble with the Goodmans website, am trying to check out jar prices. TA, that is the best price I have seen for cases of lids: ). Thanks for that.
At the Mennonite store, iirc, been paying 10.99 and 11.99 for quart jars. Bout the best price around here. Cannot find lids even close to the prices of othet posters.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I think the key is timing.

Right now, Goodmans is about the best price out there for bulk Ball lids. 

I missed the window for the cheap lids in late August and September. By late Sept they were back up to 1.79 to 1.99 a dozen for regular mouth lids.

I think it is all about risk. If you're willing to risk them not have a sale and then paying the pre-season and in-season premium, then wait till March when the Big Lots can be trolled for when they have their sale. If you're not willing to risk paying full price or, even worse, facing the skyrocket in metal prices that are anticipated, then buy now.

At least that is how I'm looking at it. 

Jars seem to be much more stable in price than lids.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Our local WalMart has small mouth lids for over $2 a box, and large mouth is running around $3, $3.29.

Check out Mulberry Lane Farm, the gal has an eStore (used to sell on eBay) and for my shipping an order of 60 boxes of small mouth, works out to $1.73 each, landed here in Alaska. 

WalMart is our cheapest source for jars, typically. None of this stuff ever goes on sale, either. Lehman's did not work out for me, based on their shipping charges. Fillmore, I couldn't figure out what sizes (mm) I would need, I gave up, lol!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

TnAndy said:


> What ? Did you click the link I referenced ?
> 
> They are 1.99/box, or 86.99/case
> 
> ...


Used your link and can't get a case price of $86.99. It comes up $119, is there a different link for buying a full case??


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry Jen, don't know what to tell ya.

Go to the homepage, Goodmans.net and look under BALL products on the list of manufacturers and work you way on down to regular lids and see what you come up with.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Checked Fillmore, but I have to call for quote. If I knew the weight of the case, I could figure it out myself. Pfft!


----------



## Mom2Seven (Jan 17, 2008)

If you look a little further down the Goodmans page, there is a link for the case of 60 for $86. 

http://www.goodmans.net/i/453/ball-31000-regular-canning-jar-dome-lids.htm

Thanks  Our walmart price is $2.49/package, and the local grocery store is over $3.


----------



## Spatula (Feb 10, 2010)

wvstuck said:


> The best I have found so far is a very reliable company. I have never had a lid failure with their bulk lids.
> 
> http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/Food-Containers/


They have a lot of neat stuff, but I continue to be frustrated in my search for gallon sized jars that use standard or wide-mouth Ball/Mason lids. Anybody got a good (i.e. cheap) source for those?


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

TnAndy said:


> wvstuck: Never used mm sized lids.....wouldn't have known what size to get.



Regular is 70 mm; wide mouth is 86 mm. 

In Canada, there is a jar/lid combo called Gem, but I understand it is being phased out, especially now that Jardin brands apparently owns most of the canning jar manufacturing. They are 78 mm. 

And us old-timers remember the 63 mm lids, discontinued in the late 70's/early 80's IIRC.

You folks doing the price comparisons make sure you are comparing just the flats, not the flats/ring combo.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Mom2Seven said:


> If you look a little further down the Goodmans page, there is a link for the case of 60 for $86.
> 
> http://www.goodmans.net/i/453/ball-31000-regular-canning-jar-dome-lids.htm


Thanks! I couldn't find a page with anything other then 3-4 other products....none of them cases.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I had trouble with goodmans because my phone is not java script enabled, or something like that. A phone call to them and the shipping on ten dozen jars was 66.84, a little more than through fillmore, 62.16. I could not find wide mouth jars at fillmore. Also, fillmore jars are generic, which are fine but they do not come with lids and bands so that makes them look much cheaper.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Thanks! I couldn't find a page with anything other then 3-4 other products....none of them cases.


go to the link scroll down till you see this 

Ball 31000 regular canning jar Dome lids.
Ball 31000 regular canning jar Dome lids.
Includes: Ball 31000 regular canning jar Dome lids. x 60
Purchase all 60 of these together for only $86.99
Add To Basket or View more details


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I ordered from Goodman's one time. My credit card was charged immediately. Three months of e-mail and phone tag, tons of excuses, and still no delivery. Had to finally threaten a lawsuit just to get my money back. Your mileage may vary. :shrug:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

There are lots of places that sell online. If you need them 'right now' your going to 'pay' for your goods.

Next fall, say end of August, beg. of September, visit your TSC, Lowe's and Home Depots... and catch their stuff on clearance. When you run into a deal, take it. I got lids for 47c each (~250 in one cart) at Lowes. Got cases of jars for $2/case... lots of free lids/rings, with online and TSC coupons. Know this info is worthless right now, but if civilization is still in existence next fall, keep this in mind, and stock up!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I looked all over (and had friends look in other towns) and got NO deals last fall. Everything stayed regular price. This year I will be watching for better prices early and comparing to online prices.
I was really bummed when you all were posting your great deals at Lowe's and Home Depot. Not on sale here.


----------



## Aunt Elner (Feb 6, 2005)

The generic 70 mm lids (J00099)from fillmorecontainer.com purchased by the case lot (3132 lids) would run me 12.5 cents a lid shipped. 

Buying a smaller amount, 2 sleeves worth (696 lids) would bump the price to 16 cents a lid shipped.

These are excellent quality lids; I've been using them for several years now, first buying them through my local Amish market, and then ordering direct. The only times I've had a jar fail to seal has been jar related, not lid related. The company is wonderful to deal with - prompt service and no errors. 

I can not come close to meeting that price locally; and while I am always more than willing to buy clearanced lids at end of season discount prices, they are not always available in this area - and definitely not locally - I would have to drive between 60 and 100 miles round trip to get to a Menard's or Lowe's, and they frequently do not advertise these sales. I'd rather have a case of lids at home in the storeroom than take the risk of not having them.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

what texican said. we paid 50 cents a box at lowes, bought out every store in a 3 hour radius. jars we get best deal from ace, just got some for 9 bucks a case. don't wait till this fall or you will really pay the price.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Went to the little Mennonite store today and got Ball quart jars, wide mouth for $10.74 and regular mouth for $10.24, including tax. This thread made me really think about the prices and I knew that had been next to the best price I found all last season. Getting them shipped would be a lot more as it is right now.

AE, that is good info about the generic lids. Have been a bit hesitant to buy them.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Given the pricing on lids...I really do need to revisit the whole tattler reusable lid threads again and find out how those using them feel about them after a year.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

ChristyACB said:


> Given the pricing on lids...I really do need to revisit the whole tattler reusable lid threads again and find out how those using them feel about them after a year.


I haven't killed anybody yet. I have used some 3 times. I just make sure the rubber seal isn't too dented and the lid isn't rusty anywhere. Only done so on jams but so far so good. I have rings that are about rusted through but as long as they hold the flat on I am OK. My in laws even take the rings off to reuse after the flat suction seals and cools.

At a minimum, never throw any out. That way you have some "just in case" lids for major emergencies.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

ChristyACB said:


> Given the pricing on lids...I really do need to revisit the whole tattler reusable lid threads again and find out how those using them feel about them after a year.





hintonlady said:


> I haven't killed anybody yet. I have used some 3 times. I just make sure the rubber seal isn't too dented and the lid isn't rusty anywhere. Only done so on jams but so far so good. I have rings that are about rusted through but as long as they hold the flat on I am OK. My in laws even take the rings off to reuse after the flat suction seals and cools.
> 
> At a minimum, never throw any out. That way you have some "just in case" lids for major emergencies.


tattlers are made of plastic and don't rust...I think you are misunderstanding what Christy is talking about. These (tattlers) are actually made to be reused.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Reusable lid source.

http://www.reusablecanninglids.com/Home.php


Anyone ever use these? If not, I'll be the lab rat, going to order some after doing a review search.


----------



## armysurplus (Aug 4, 2010)

hintonlady said:


> Reusable lid source.
> 
> http://www.reusablecanninglids.com/Home.php
> 
> ...


I have done a lot of research on this product and have found very faverable comments on them (several blogs). I am also going to purchase some shortly.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Do a search on the Tattler's here at HT. We have discussed them many times up in Preserving the Harvest. I use and like them.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Jackie Clay did a very favorable review in BWH. I have been thinking it may be time to bite the bullet and order some.


----------

